# New here!



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to the community Jordan!


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

Austin said:


> Welcome to the community Jordan!


Thanks austin, I have been trying to upload pics but it says Im not authorized. I've read some FAQ threads on uploading pics but they didn't work.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Are you getting an error message when you try to upload? Which tutorials are you using that aren't working?


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

Austin said:


> Are you getting an error message when you try to upload? Which tutorials are you using that aren't working?


Yes it's an error message, one guy said to use photbucket and upload your photos there than copy the URL on here


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome Jordan!


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

Roninrus1 said:


> Welcome Jordan!


Thanks!


----------

